# Sismologia - Seguimento Janeiro 2007



## Luis França (16 Jan 2007 às 21:33)

Experts warn of large-scale disaster in Karachi, Quetta, Peshawar, Islamabad due to earthquake
http://paktribune.com/news/index.shtml?164765

6.3 Magnitude Earthquake Hits Off Coast Of Yemen
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/...Earthquake.php

5.8 Magnitude Earthquake Jolts El Salvador
http://english.people.com.cn/200612/...31_337351.html

5.1 Magnitude Earthquake Hits Japan, No Tsunami Alert Issued
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2006/...Earthquake.php

3.5 Magnitude Earthquake Hits Maine
http://www.boston.com/news/local/mai...in_bar_harbor/

Moderate earthquake hits Sumatra Island
http://www.hindu.com/thehindu/holnus...0701041122.htm

Earthquake rumbles southern Colorado
http://www.greeleytrib.com/article/2.../NEWS/70103007

5.8 Quake hits off Alaska coast, no tsunami fears
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp...c=worldupdates

Earthquake measuring 3.8 on Richter scale rattles southern Spain
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/...Earthquake.php

Moderate 4.6 earthquake strikes north-western Japan
http://breakingnews.iol.ie/news/stor...92&p=zx64zz398

Has Methane Started Venting From Seafloor?
http://waynemadsenreport.com/ 

Gas Odor in New York City & New Jersey
http://www.ny1.com/ny1/content/index...id=1&aid=65718

60 Birds Dead in Austin, Texas
http://austin.bizjournals.com/austin...08/daily1.html

Rio Rancho, New Mexico
http://www.krqe.com/expanded.asp?REC...ews]= 19123

Half Moon Bay, California
http://www.hmbreview.com/articles/20...ews/story9.txt

Tube Station, London
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/e...on/6242871.stm

Mobile, Alabama
http://www.fox10tv.com/Global/story.asp?S=5907119

Blue Springs, Missouri
http://news.yahoo.com/s/kmbc/20070108/lo_kmbc/10697312

Shopping center in West Australia
http://www.thewest.com.au/default.as...ontentID=18131

Nashville, Tennessee
http://wkrn.com/nashville/news/crews...ille/70031.htm

Oxnard, California -- Freeway Closure
http://www.kesq.com/Global/story.asp?S=5908554&nav=9qrx

Bologna, Italy
In Bologna 100 people were evacuated "for precaution" for a gastube leak this late eveneing. This afternoon happened a quake of 3,7 Richter there. In December nearby exploded a gas tube and killed 5 people.
In Genova also, residents of a Palace were evacuated for a gas tube leak. This happened this early eveneing.

(Source: Videotext of TV station Canale 5 of Mediaset Group,page 165,166)

RADIATION LEAK at British Nuclear Power Station
http://breakingnews.iol.ie/news/stor...10&p=zx64598y6

EXPLOSION:

AEP Ohio Plant Blast
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/N08374377.htm

CHEMICAL LEAK:
http://www.nbc5i.com/news/10697624/detail.html

BROKEN WATER MAINS:
Adelaide, Australia
http://www.abc.net.au/adelaide/stories/s1808388.htm

Rochester, New York
http://www.democratandchronicle.com/...8002/1002/NEWS

Fuel tankers reporting increased methane venting from sea beds
http://www.waynemadsenreport.com/

Charlotte Pike Opened After Methane Gas Leak
http://www.newschannel5.com/Global/story.asp?S=5905666

Mysterious gas odor in NYC and Jersey City
http://abclocal.go.com/wabc/story?se...cal&id=4914449

Swamp Gas Blamed For New York City Scare
http://www.nypost.com/seven/01092007...ndy_geller.htm

Mystery as thousands of birds fall from sky in Australia
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au...-30417,00.html

Coincidence? Earth changes?


Strong 6.1 earthquake strikes near Fiji islands
http://www.kuna.net.kw/Home/Story.as...en&DSNO=940577

No Major Damage Reported After 6.0 Earthquake Hits Kyrgyzstan
http://www.rferl.org/featuresarticle...898B3AC96.html

Giant California earthquake of 150 years ago is little remembered
http://www.napavalleyregister.com/ar...1970894040.txt

Scientists Urge Quake Preparedness
http://www.physorg.com/news87629539.html

8.0 Magnitude Earthquakes Hits Uzbekistan
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/stori...251377/1/.html

Moderate 5.7 earthquake shakes southeast Alaska
http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/htm...kaquake09.html

2004 Sumatra Earthquake Defied Assumptions
http://newswire.ascribe.org/cgi-bin/...=2007&public=0

Moderate 5.4 earthquake hits Aleutians
http://www.ktva.com/alaska/ci_4985649

Weather Officials Investigate Strange Earthquake Reports In Florida
http://www.wesh.com/weather/10721708/detail.html

UCL scientists create first earthquakes in the laboratory
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releas...-usc111402.php

Powerful 6.2 earthquake hits eastern Indonesia
http://english.people.com.cn/200701/...12_340482.html

No tsunamis evident after 8.2 earthquake
http://www.fortwayne.com/mld/journal...n/16457096.htm

Tsunamis: The Grave, Global and Unpredictable Threat
http://www.livescience.com/forcesofn...mi_threat.html

Researchers develop new method for better earthquake warnings
http://www.zeenews.com/znnew/article...id=365&sid=ENV

USGS earthquake scientists worry about being muzzled
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/16193443/

Quake predictors win fans but face fines in Taiwan
http://www.khaleejtimes.com/DisplayA...daysfeature s


----------



## Luis França (16 Jan 2007 às 22:13)

5.7 Earthquake strikes central Japan, causes no casualties, damage
http://www.tass.ru/eng/level2.html?NewsID=11157268&PageNum=0

Moderate 5.4 quake shakes eastern Taiwan, no casualties reported
http://news.monstersandcritics.com/..._shakes_eastern_Taiwan_no_casualties_reported

Glaciers’ melting main reason for quakes, says Pakistan seismologists
http://www.thenews.com.pk/print1.asp?id=38793


----------



## Luis França (17 Jan 2007 às 17:45)

Moderate 5.9 earthquake rocks Indonesia's Papua
http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2007/1/17/apworld/20070117140511&sec=apworld


----------



## Luis França (17 Jan 2007 às 22:29)

Sismo a norte da Madeira - 3.2 mb


----------



## Rog (17 Jan 2007 às 23:28)

Luis França disse:


> Sismo a norte da Madeira - 3.2 mb



Aqui perto. 
Pela teoria enquanto ocorrem pequenos sismos a energia acumulada de um maior torna-se repartida. Mas neste caso, que não parece ser de encontro com a placa europeia, (poderá ser de uma pequena rotura perto dos limites do termino da placa africana, ou associado a um pequeno vulcão submarino) 
A ilha da Madeira, de formação vulcânica, não apresenta sinais recentes de actividade vulcânica. Se a ilha foi formada sobre um ponto quente, é provável que mais tarde ou mais cedo se manifeste por aqui nas redondezas (margem que pode incluir milhares de anos!), mas sinceramente não sei se é o caso...


----------



## Luis França (18 Jan 2007 às 13:49)

*EARTHQUAKES, WHISPERS FROM THE EARTH*
Here are some of the theories that have been developed to explain pre-quake AERP such as animal behavior, EQLs (lights), EQCs (clouds), among other, stranger observations.

http://idoubtit.wordpress.com/2007/01/16/whisperspart-3-anomalies-and-a-new-science/


----------



## Luis França (19 Jan 2007 às 17:19)

5.7 earthquake strikes Indonesia
http://www.playfuls.com/news_10_9869-Moderate-Earthquake-Jolts-Indonesias-Yogyakarta-Province.html

5.4 earthquake strikes El Salvador
http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/world/16493801.htm

5.1 earthquake strikes Panama
http://www.alertnet.org/thenews/newsdesk/N18222802.htm


----------



## Luis França (19 Jan 2007 às 20:13)

E outro, 3.9mb (10km) - 19012007


----------



## Luis França (20 Jan 2007 às 02:14)

O Cozinheiro anda a mexer a sopa, o fundo do tacho e os vapores que se agitam à superfíce... quando a sopa gelar, os clientes nao vao gostar... 

Alguém sentiu estes??

2007-01-20  01:24:52.0  38.70N    7.85W    17  ML  2.2   PORTUGAL
2007-01-19  22:51:19.5  44.99N    27.92W  40  mb  4.6 NORTHERN MID-ATLANTIC RIDGE
2007-01-19  22:47:04.2  35.78N    6.22W    85  mb  3.3   STRAIT OF GIBRALTAR


----------



## Luis França (21 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

5.9 earthquake rattles Indonesia
http://www.hindustantimes.com/news/181_1905105,00050004.htm


----------



## Luis França (22 Jan 2007 às 03:40)




----------



## mocha (23 Jan 2007 às 09:34)

alguem me sabe dizer se houve alguma actividade sismica aqui pro meus lados?


----------



## Luis França (23 Jan 2007 às 12:21)

4.0 Earthquake rattles western Norway
http://www.aftenposten.no/english/local/article1611476.ece


----------



## Luis França (24 Jan 2007 às 13:28)




----------



## Luis França (25 Jan 2007 às 01:07)

Tokyo to seek US military help if quake hits
http://today.reuters.co.uk/news/CrisesArticle.aspx?storyId=T73698&WTmodLoc=World-R5-Alertnet-5

3.4 Earthquake measured off coast of Belgium, France
http://news.monstersandcritics.com/...rthquake_measured_off_coast_of_Belgium_France

Earthquake in northeastern Indonesia leaves 4 dead
http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/story?section=nation_world&id=4960478

Aftershocks rattle N. Sulawesi after major earthquake
http://www.thejakartapost.com/detailnational.asp?fileid=20070123.G04&irec=3

Turkish Red Crescent Sends Aid To Earthquake Zone In Eastern Turkey  
http://www.anatoliantimes.com/hbr2.asp?id=160003


----------



## Luis França (26 Jan 2007 às 18:52)




----------



## Luis França (26 Jan 2007 às 19:34)

Strong 6.2 earthquake strikes off Taiwan's east coast
http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/world/20070125-0320-taiwan-earthquake.html

Moderate 5.6 earthquake jolts Indonesia's Papua province
http://news.monstersandcritics.com/...te_earthquake_jolts_Indonesias_Papua_province

Indian Scientist Warns Major Natural Disaster In South East Asia
http://www.bernama.com.my/bernama/v3/news.php?id=243225

Small Earthquakes Shake Yellowstone
http://kutv.com/topstories/local_story_024235818.html


----------



## Luis França (28 Jan 2007 às 19:43)




----------

